
Ask HN: Resource for Mathematics of Finance - _spoonman
Hello!<p>I’m looking for recommendations for a good resource on financial mathematics, maybe from first principles. Ideally, I’d like to understand more complex topics such as Monte Carlo simulations, expected value, Black-Shoales, etc.<p>My goal is not to be a quant but to be able to speak intelligently about the field. (I don’t play baseball but I know what an ERA is, kind of thing).<p>Any help is appreciated.<p>Merry Christmas!
======
szferi137
Quantstart has a good list of books on the topic:
[https://quantstart.com/articles/Quantitative-Finance-
Reading...](https://quantstart.com/articles/Quantitative-Finance-Reading-
List/) Similarly, Quantocray maintain a list of recommended books:
[https://quantocracy.com/books/financial-
math/](https://quantocracy.com/books/financial-math/)

~~~
_spoonman
Thanks for the reply

------
ploika
The book I used in college was "Mathematics for Finance: An Introduction to
Financial Engineering" by Marek Capinski and Tomasz Zastawniak.

You can easily find (legal) PDFs of it online.

I should say that a lot of people in my class really didn't like the book.
Personally I thought it was fine.

~~~
_spoonman
Thank you for the reply

